# WTB: Ur Quattro, 84-86 time frame



## Raullopy (Jul 21, 2004)

I saw the one on ebay and I am not liking it, looking for a tornado red or a white one. This is turning into a huge project car, so if anyone knows where to find one, Please let me know. The introweb suck for finding these cars. All I keep finding is cars that are on sale in europe and elsewhere, never any here in the US. I will keep the eyes on look out until I find one, so if any of you get eyes on one for sale and you don't get, send it my way!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: WTB: Ur Quattro, 84-86 time frame (Raullopy)*

You are in luck.
New England area is one of the regions in the US with some of the highest populations of urq's.
I beleive there is 20 some odd
quattros that I know of in the NE area.
I bought mine on the Cape, and there was another for sale just previously. (at the same garage)
Both needed some attention, but ran great, and went for around 5 grand each.
I got the better of the two thankfully.


----------



## snoogins (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: WTB: Ur Quattro, 84-86 time frame (Raullopy)*

If you want to spend the money, there's one with "race history" on e-bay right now. It ran back in the '80s in the old ESCORT/SCCA series with nobody noteworthy driving it. It's a nice car, with some nice mods, but they want far too much money for it. It been perpetually for sale for about the last 6 years, and to my knowledge nobody's bitten yet.


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: WTB: Ur Quattro, 84-86 time frame (snoogins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snoogins* »_If you want to spend the money, there's one with "race history" on e-bay right now. 

My translation of "Race History" in that case was that someone beat the PI$$ out of the car, and then decided to convert it back to a street car.


----------



## snoogins (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: WTB: Ur Quattro, 84-86 time frame (Ravin' VR6)*

Actually, that car WAS raced in the old SCCA/ESCORT series, so it was a real race car. It just wasn't raced by anybody special, so it has no real value other than the fact that it was a nice looking car with good "stuff" on it.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: WTB: Ur Quattro, 84-86 time frame (snoogins)*

You know that car was BEAT TO HELL if he had to change out the motor before his claimed 53.000 miles.


----------



## 87syncro (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: WTB: Ur Quattro, 84-86 time frame (Raullopy)*

i have a close to perfect 83 with coil overs, big brakes, 18''
bbs rc wheels, totally rust free for sale, but it's black.........


----------



## garrege (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: WTB: Ur Quattro, 84-86 time frame (87syncro)*

check out KAR Quattro in MN.
http://www.**********.com/


----------



## garrege (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: WTB: Ur Quattro, 84-86 time frame (garrege)*

check out the classifieds
http://www.quattroclubusa.org/


----------



## SILBER A4 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: WTB: Ur Quattro, 84-86 time frame (garrege)*

THAT IS ONE *CLEAN* COUPE. HOW MUCH ARE THEY ASKING FOR IT (FOR THE HELL OF IT)?


----------

